

Samsung Galaxy camera. Thoughts? - genystartup
http://www.samsung.com/in/promotions/galaxycamera/

======
reportingsjr
Why? Fine detail camera control and the interface will probably be just as bad
as a normal point and shoot. The phone side of it will be much less
pleasurable than with a plain smart phone. Who wants to talk or text someone
on their camera?

This is one of the worst examples of feature creep I have seen in quite a
while. It combines the worst of the camera world and the phone world.

I can't wait for the Samsung Galaxy bottle opener though, so I can tweet and
facebook what I am drinking and take cool filtered instagram shots of
microbrew beers!

